# Tax Return for Stimulus - USA Expat in UK



## ZJ88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello,

I'm currently trying to find some answers about filing taxes this year. The previous years have been pretty straight forward, declare my earnings as foreign income and that's about it. No return and nothing else to really report. My spouse is a UK citizen so it's purely just based on my income.

This year is different obviously. I actually don't have a job now and went back to school in September so I'm well below the threshold of allowed foreign income. The big issue is that we had a son at the beginning of 2020. We haven't been able to register his birth as the US embassy in London isn't allowing in person appointments at the moment.

I didn't get the second stimulus (the $600 one) for unknown reasons, I'm guessing because I need to fill in my tax return to qualify. I've been holding off on filing until I can get my son registered as a Dual Citizen and get a social security number to declare him as a dependent. However, I do not think that is going to happen any time soon.

I noticed that on the IRS website you can file a tax return now without declaring them as a dependent and when you get the Social Security Number you can fill out a Form 1040-X, Amended U.S. Individual Income Tax Return to then declare them.

My question is this, will this allow me to potentially claim the individual stimulus now and then allow me to get the child benefit once it's possible to? Just unsure how this all affects the stimulus. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You definitely can go down the file now and then a 1040X after you receive the SSN for your child.

Here is the IRS FAQ on the matter...





__





Dependents 9 | Internal Revenue Service


My daughter was born at the end of the year. We're still waiting for a social security number. May I file my return now and provide her social security number later?




www.irs.gov





To try to avoid having to file an amended return, I might request an extension to file until 15 Dec. To do so requires you write a letter to the IRS. Follow this process.






File an Income Tax Return Extension to December 15, 2018


If you are an American living abroad, you may be able to qualify for a further extension of time for filing your tax return — to December 15, 2018. Discover more!




hodgen.com





This will give you a few extra months to try to get an SSN for your child.

But the fallback is always to file, and then file an amended return claiming your child as a dependent.

Line 30 is the one to pay attention to in terms of balancing the books on the stimulus payment.


----------



## ZJ88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Moulard said:


> You definitely can go down the file now and then a 1040X after you receive the SSN for your child.
> 
> Here is the IRS FAQ on the matter...
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply. Ya the big issue is we don't know when the embassy will open again. I'm hoping April and as I'm filing abroad we get extra time to file anyway.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I was reading a different forum and came across something that suggests I am at least partly wrong. (or at least out of date on something I don't follow closely)

But I gather that changed with the PATH Act. If you filed an amended return after then end of the tax year to provide a SSN for a dependent you may not be eligible for the Earned Income Tax Credit (EITC) or Additional Child Tax Credit (ACTC) for that child.

But I think you would still get the EIP part.

Don't really know... just thought I would warn you and you can google it as well as I can..


----------



## Lizhi (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi, does anyone know where we can find help to fill out the 1040 tax return form? My father is retired 82 yrs old, living in France. I've never filled out any of these forms. Maybe an accounted? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

An accountant is guaranteed to cost you (or your father) a fortune. Depending on his situation, you can try to see if he might be qualified for one of the Free File vendors (income level, filing status and need for "exotic" forms can be deal killers). Free File: Do your Federal Taxes for Free | Internal Revenue Service (and click on the button for "choose an IRS Free File offer" - it's a wizard thing that will narrow down the options). 

The Free File Fillable option is not limited to those with $72,000 in income - but it's kludgy and you kind of have to know how to fill in the forms in paper format to get through it. 

There is also the option of using one of the online tax prep software things. They all have "dialogs" to fill in the forms by answering a questionnaire - and cost FAR, FAR less than an accountant. However, if your father's financial situation is complicated (lots of investments or something like that) you may be better off to hire someone.


----------

